# The War In Iraq



## FastTrax (Nov 7, 2020)

www.nationalpriorities.org/cost-of/?direct=cow

www.globalsecurity.org/military/ops/iraq_casualties.htm

www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/saddam/

www.bbc.com/news/magazine-36702957

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iraq_War

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casualties_of_the_Iraq_War

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iraq-United_States_relations


----------



## declassified (Nov 7, 2020)

I spent nine days in Iraq during July. Hot isn’t the word I had in mind for the temperatures.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 7, 2020)

The first question I have is, are the cockpits of fighter jets air conditioned?

I cannot imagine gearing-up in clothing, helmets, boots, etc, then climbing into a sizzling hot cockpit to perform your sorties.


----------

